# Gerbils in scotland



## angel345 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello if someone can help me please. I am looking for a gerbil breeder in scotland. But I can't find any gerbils anywhere in scotland except pets at home- i really don't want to get them from there. Please help thanks


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

angel345 said:


> Hello if someone can help me please. I am looking for a gerbil breeder in scotland. But I can't find any gerbils anywhere in scotland except pets at home- i really don't want to get them from there. Please help thanks


Hi and welcome to the forum.

You have posted this in the forum help and suggestions forum which is for problems with using petforums so unfortunately your post may not be seen by the very helpful people in small animal chat.

Perhaps one of our lovely moderators could move it for you ? @lymorelynn @SusieRainbow @westie~ma


----------



## angel345 (Jul 27, 2017)

kittih said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> You have posted this in the forum help and suggestions forum which is for problems with using petforums so unfortunately your post may not be seen by the very helpful people in small animal chat.
> 
> Perhaps one of our lovely moderators could move it for you ? @lymorelynn @SusieRainbow @westie~ma


Yes please if someone could move it to the correct place


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

angel345 said:


> Yes please if someone could move it to the correct place


@lymorelynn @SusieRainbow @westie~ma I notice the OP has also individually posted in rodents so perhaps this thread doesn't need moving after all.


----------

